# Thermometer "Ports"



## rabbithutch (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm considering drilling some holes in my mini-WSM and maybe even my Weber 22.5 OTG to allow me to insert the smoker temp probe and the meat temp probe for my Maverick instead of closing the lid over them.  I know this has been done by some folks here, but I cannot find the threads that discuss doing so.

Could someone with better search fu than me please guide me?

TIA


----------



## vmastros (Oct 28, 2013)

I know there is a high tech way to do it with insulation etc., but how about a hole just large enough to get the probe in? Smoke loss would be minimal. Don't over think it.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 28, 2013)

Weber now sells a silicone port insert that will seal around the probe wires.  It is part number "85037 - Grommet, gray, SMC" is is reported to be less than $12 shipped from Weber.  Another option is a home made probe inlet from threaded brass electrical tube (like they use in lamps and in ceiling boxes).  Cut a short length and add two nuts and washers and then make a hole in the WSM/mini-WSM.  I would link to instructions elsewhere on the web with photos, but we can't do that anymore.


----------



## hogheadhale (Oct 28, 2013)

Lowes item #45744 1/2 inch NM/SE Connector
I've been using these in my offset smoker.  No adverse effects noted.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 28, 2013)

I just cut a slot in the top edge for the probe cable to ride in so the lid doesn't pinch it. I've done it in the mini, kettle, and WSM.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I just cut a slot in the top edge for the probe cable to ride in so the lid doesn't pinch it. I've done it in the mini, kettle, and WSM.



:yeahthat:


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 29, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I just cut a slot in the top edge for the probe cable to ride in so the lid doesn't pinch it. I've done it in the mini, kettle, and WSM.



I thought about that, but it doesn't solve the problem of the probe leads being so short.  On my Mav ET 73 the transmitter dangles in the air and will not sit on the table beside the kettle.

Maybe I am just over thinking it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 29, 2013)

turn the stand on the back of the transmitter around the other way and hang it from the handle on the pot....


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 29, 2013)

Take a look at the link below my signature line - it is an eyelet mod I came up with for my WSM, costs under $5, you can fit up to 3 probes through each eyelet, and you can place them wherever you want.


----------



## dieselaw (Oct 29, 2013)

I just drilled holes big enough for the probes to slide through. I can put up to three probes through each hole. I put the actual gauges on a small tv dinner tray next to my WSM. Works great. I didn't do any grommets or bushings. Little to know smoke comes out, temps are consistent, and the food is delicious. Mods took me 2 minutes. Good luck


----------

